# Wojtek



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

A couple of pics for @RWP on a sunny day in Edinburgh. 

















https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wojtek_(bear)


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks Wrench, the Boz is chuffed to see that. Her Dad was in Persia ( as was) when Polish soldiers were approached by a Arab boy with a baby bear asking for cigarettes or the bear got it.

The boy got a clipped ear and the Poles got Wojtek. He went with them all the way through Italy on the strength with rations supposedly to carry ammunition ( he rarely did).

Bozs dad parted company with Wojtek when the Germans shot him ( her Dad) at Monte Cassino.

He survived to see Wojtek after the war :thumbsup: ( pronounced Voytek).


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Here's another one for the 'Boz' Roger @RWP.......

Statue of Josef Pilsudski, Polish statesman who restored the Polish Republic in 1918 after Poland had been removed from all world maps for 123 years.

Previously it had been taken over by Russia, Austria & Prussia.

As a nation they have certainly had their fair share of conflict over the centuries & the people have endured so much anguish.

Following my recent visit & witnessing copious hospitality I have nothing but admiration & respect for them as a nation. :thumbsup:

Along with their May 1st national holiday they are celebrating a national holiday on May 3rd, their Constitution Day (3rd May 1791).










Carved out of salt in the Salt Mine, Wieliczka, Krakow.

Sorry Roger I appear to have left his head out of frame (it is there....honestly :laugh: ).


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

@Karrusel. Thanks Alan. Im glad you had a good time and enjoyed Polish Hospitality. Good food is to be had for not a lot 

The outskirts of Cities and towns can be a bit grim with Soviet era housing but the old centres are amazing.

Nice to see you back :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Karrusel said:


> As a nation they have certainly had their fair share of conflict over the centuries & the people have endured so much anguish.


 There was thing with werewolves too... it was in a movie :yes: (can't remember which one though)  . Scary stuff.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> There was thing with werewolves too... it was in a movie :yes: (can't remember which one though)  . Scary stuff.


 There was no mention of @mach 0.0013137 or @rafy1 while I was there.....


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> There was thing with werewolves too... it was in a movie :yes: (can't remember which one though)  . Scary stuff.


 What nationality was Vlad the Impaler


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Vladivostokian


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Vladivostokian


 His Mum was a Scot


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Karrusel said:


> There was no mention of @mach 0.0013137


 That`s because I stay in doors around the full moon...










But anyway, don`t worry - I`m a confirmed Black Ribboner...










:tongue:


----------

